# Expensive Ballpoints bad idea?



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Good Folk of the pens, 

I have a question: if a pen person saw another person using a branded ballpoint pen is there an adverse reaction? (internal/external). 

Is it a "man what a chump for getting a MB/Waterman/Pelikan/Parker Ballpoint?"

I find ballpoints work well for me for two reasons, 1. I fly a bit, 2. Colleague likely to grab it here and there to scribble things. 

Thanks for your input in advance.

EDIT: Also what Brand would be at about the Omega/Rolex/GS level and not PP/VC/AP if that makes sense. I don't want to over buy here...


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you tend to misplace or lose stuff? If so, expensive ball points are a bad idea. As to your second question: Pelikan bps are the O/R/GS level.

heb


----------



## bsubtown (Nov 7, 2015)

The only nice pen I have is a MB ballpoint. If people want to laugh about my choice for writing instrument more power to them. I like using a Bic clic pen or a Pilot G-2 more anyway. 
I cannot answer your second question. I do know that when I signed my receipt at the Omega store in Chicago with my MB the sales lady noticed it immediately. For that reason I think MB is Omega.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

gumpy_999 said:


> Hi Good Folk of the pens,
> 
> I have a question: if a pen person saw another person using a branded ballpoint pen is there an adverse reaction? (internal/external).
> 
> ...


I certainly don't think so. I have fountain pens at home. I prefer to carry a ballpoint. My every day carry is a MB ballpoint in a Levenger pocket briefcase. It's always with me, from suits to shorts. A ballpoint is just easier to carry and for jotting down quick notes... especially as a lefty. Nobody has ever scoffed at it.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone, seems like the pen world is less judgemental than the watch world. I'll do some shopping now.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh, we are judgmental. But there's no point in lording it; expressing one's inherent superiority, delightful as it is, gets to be tiresome after the 10th or 12th time, every day....




Thing is, we know. FPs are 100x more of an affectation, relative to a BP or RB, than a mechanical watch is to a quartz. Or a higher-end watch to a regular one. FP is flat-out inferior in every objective measure...and there are things you simply do not want to use an FP on. 

My feeling is, find something that's visually appealing to you, in a weight and size you like. AND, that takes refills you can get and like. BPs, RB, and gel pens...once you nail down the general size/weight factors, the key is the refill. Doesn't matter if it's a $10 piece or a $200 piece. The refill is the writing experience.

There's almost no pen brands that would count as Trinity level...not as brands. The pen is just too simple to rate that level of dfferentiation. There are pen lines...Namiki Yukari, top of the line Dani, some others. There's models galore, decked out in everything. MB would count as the Rolex-equivalent...everyone knows it, every layman considers it the ultra-expensive, ultra-elite product on the market, and it is THE status symbol.

Beyond that, most brands offer anywhere from school pens to gilded lilies.


----------



## Shan82 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a Parker Sonnet (not sure if its considered expensive) that was given to me from my parents, at 1st I was worried about losing it, I am a lot more relaxed now, but once I realised a coworker was about to leave my office with it I was quick to ask for my pen back.
I guess to other people it can still seem like just another ballpoint pen.

I threw a gel ink inside and use it daily now.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

gangrel said:


> Oh, we are judgmental. But there's no point in lording it; expressing one's inherent superiority, delightful as it is, gets to be tiresome after the 10th or 12th time, every day....
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a detailed response. Wow regarding the weight. I tried a few pens today and they were very top heavy and I did not like them at all unfortunately though the look I felt was fantastic. Definitely not something to be purchased from an online store as a first time purchaser it seems.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

gumpy_999 said:


> Thank you for such a detailed response. Wow regarding the weight. I tried a few pens today and they were very top heavy and I did not like them at all unfortunately though the look I felt was fantastic. Definitely not something to be purchased from an online store as a first time purchaser it seems.


Where are you located? We might be able to suggest some good shops based on that.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Where are you located? We might be able to suggest some good shops based on that.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


I'm in Australia, there are a few stores around plus some official boutiques so I'm definitely in a position to test. I just really didn't realise how important it was to test.


----------



## ajf (Nov 16, 2007)

Slightly O/T are the refills for high end ballpoints, such as Mont Blanc better than the typical Parker refill?


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Refills...most of the time, no. And I suspect you have to be wary...how many of those refills are made by Schmidt, for example, and just labeled as the brand's? Probably quite a few.

On the weight: the short answer is, that's mostly tied to the materials. Steel and brass will be heavy, and thus prone to top-heavy when posted. Not always, but it's more likely. Acrylic and resin bodies just don't have that issue. Mind, some people want some heft; that's something you need to determine on your own. They range from the most basic plastic types to the highly structured, elaborate rod-stock acrylics in, say, the Pelikan Cities series (browse for the Shanghai and Athens in the Cities, or the Grand Place or Piccadilly Circus in the Places series), and IMO culminates in the *GLORIOUS* Omas Arco celluloids.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Lamy 2000
I have both the FP and BP. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## av8ffej (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think the OP ever asked about FP, although I can take almost any pen conversation and send it straight to FP. I add +1 on Lamy for a daily driver FP if you're going that route.

I've had a lot of ballpoints over the years, but the MB Starwalker has stuck around just because it's bulletproof, looks nice and is a balanced dream. Also agree that a Pelikan is a good o/r equivalent. BUT... note that, if you are bummed that no one recognizes that stunning $5,000 watch on your arm and rarely get a comment on it, you are going to be astonished at the crickets you hear around your writing choices.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

And hey, this is the pen that consistently draws comments:









Image copied from Jet Pens' listing. It's a very nice color, it's shiny, it's clearly nicer than the usual disposable. They don't make a BP/RB in these, but if they did, they'd not be particularly expensive.

BTW, consider roller balls as well. Just looking around briefly, I saw a couple Tombow RBs that I rather liked...a very nice variegated finish. Reminiscent of my Sonnet Firedance. $50-65.


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

If you prefer BPs but still secretly yearn for ink that _~flows~_ as from a fountain pen, check out Staples line of TRU RED quick-dry gel pens. They may not be "flawless", as the latest posters in Staples stores claim, but they are darn close to it. The blues are vibrant, and the blacks, deep black -- and waterproof in my testing (water-resistant in the case of blue). And quick-drying, as advertised. These pens -- both retractable and capped -- use replaceable refills, although Staples has not publicized that fact. I'm waiting for them to sell the refills separately -- and then watch the market catch up with nice pens that accept them. Here's a link to the retractable black pens. Check 'em out, they're great. This from a FP enthusiast for 20+ years.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

gangrel said:


> Refills...most of the time, no. And I suspect you have to be wary...how many of those refills are made by Schmidt, for example, and just labeled as the brand's? Probably quite a few.
> 
> On the weight: the short answer is, that's mostly tied to the materials. Steel and brass will be heavy, and thus prone to top-heavy when posted. Not always, but it's more likely. Acrylic and resin bodies just don't have that issue. Mind, some people want some heft; that's something you need to determine on your own. They range from the most basic plastic types to the highly structured, elaborate rod-stock acrylics in, say, the Pelikan Cities series (browse for the Shanghai and Athens in the Cities, or the Grand Place or Piccadilly Circus in the Places series), and IMO culminates in the *GLORIOUS* Omas Arco celluloids.


I tried a twist BP pen where the barrel was laquer and the top part metal, It was way too top heavy for me to comfortably write with... the thing is it looked soooo awesome


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

av8ffej said:


> I don't think the OP ever asked about FP, although I can take almost any pen conversation and send it straight to FP. I add +1 on Lamy for a daily driver FP if you're going that route.
> 
> I've had a lot of ballpoints over the years, but the MB Starwalker has stuck around just because it's bulletproof, looks nice and is a balanced dream. Also agree that a Pelikan is a good o/r equivalent. BUT... note that, if you are bummed that no one recognizes that stunning $5,000 watch on your arm and rarely get a comment on it, you are going to be astonished at the crickets you hear around your writing choices.


Where I work and those that i'm around the issue is reverse snobbery of "why in the f did you just spend that much on that [ ]"


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Ballpoints are the quartz of pens.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> Ballpoints are the quartz of pens.


yeah which is why I asked this question in the opening. I figured as much.

In saying that one of the watches i own is a GS 9F so yeah =) I can feel the judgement =P


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> Ballpoints are the quartz of pens.


Which is both their strong and weak points, no? The watch that keeps on ticking, the pen that still writes after lying around in a drawer for years. The watch that lacks all that wonderful wizardry inside, the pen with gunky ink that doesn't ~flow~. I gladly own both kinds of both.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Viseguy said:


> Which is both their strong and weak points, no? The watch that keeps on ticking, the pen that still writes after lying around in a drawer for years. The watch that lacks all that wonderful wizardry inside, the pen with gunky ink that doesn't ~flow~. I gladly own both kinds of both.


Yes, that's what I meant. Ballpoints are accurate, they (usually) always work, are very cheap, but can be expensive, and, as some say, have no soul - just like a quartz watch.

I favor Pelikan fountain pens myself, but if I have to address an envelope, fill out a form, or etc., I'll pick up a ballpoint. And if I have to loan someone a pen it's always going to be a ballpoint. I used to keep one in my pocket just for loaning-out purposes. But I'd never buy an expensive one.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I've bought moderately priced pens, but I DO tend to misplace things and colleagues did borrow them but mostly it turns out those mid level pens don't alway have the best construction and they tend to break. I did buy a really nice one, but I don't take it out of the house because I know I'll lose it. I like it though, and it seems better made. It was sold to me at a national board gaming convention (Origins) a few years ago but someone who says he hand makes all his pens.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

The best writing (quality of the ink) ball point pens I have experienced over the last 5 years or so are called "Jot". They are cheaply constructed, plastic, click pens made in China. They come 4 to a blister pack and cost $1.00 for the pack. You get them from "Dollar Tree". I don't know why they write so well. So keep your expensive pen in your shirt pocket and only take it out to write in the presence of others. All other times, use "Jot".

heb


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm eyeing the le petit series as that book is a favourite of mine. The pricing puts me in two minds. For pens it appears to be super expensive, vs watches and my bikes it's super cheap...


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

I always carry FP for my own use. I always have a Parker or Pilot BP as a loaner. And I carry a mechanical pencil in 0.5mm as well. 

After many thousand miles never any problems travelling with my: Parker 75; Pilot VP; Montblanc 146; Lamy 2000; Sheaffer Imperial Touchdown, Lamy Safari.

Problems travelling with: Pilot Metropolitan, Waterman.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I only use rollerball and ballpoint pens.


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have lots of fountain pens that I occasionally ink and then rinse out and put away since other pens work better as practical tools.

The Uniball Jetstream Prime refill is a standard Parker-type ballpoint refill. It allows you to use a great refill in your choice of pens. I like it in a Graf von Faber Castell Classic or Parker Duofold (new style) ballpoint. The Duofold is well balanced and I like the plastic barrel more than heavier metal pens.

When I want to use a gel pen, my preferred choice is a Pilot Juice Up refill (0.4 or 0.5 mm) in a Pilot Sterling rollerball.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

I'll note that you can get gel refills for Parker BP's, and I think for some MB as well. I am an FP guy but have a number of Pilot and Parker BP's. My wife carries a Meisterstuck BP all the time.

My suggestion would be to try a few out that use different refills, then go with the brand that writes with a refill you like. I like the Pilot Metropolitan but HATE the Dr. Grip refill for it. Parker refills always work...

Can't have as much fun with inks or whatever but they still have a use (signing thermal paper receipts for one).


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I have both but my favorite BP is a Fisher Space Pen due to the fact it is tough different from other pens to engage and retract and a pressurized cartridge that will write in any position and for the looks department hard to beat a Parker Sonnet.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I own limited edition Montblanc ballpoint & rollerball pens which I hardly use anymore in this digital era, but are stunningly beautiful and therefore are definitely keepers.

Picture borrowed from the internet


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

This is my thing with ballpoints - I'll say it one more time. If the refills are crap, you will HATE it. 

So, Try out Parker, Pilot, MB, Monteverde, Faber-Castell, Fisher, you name it... but have them all there. Once you know what refill you like, then you can actually pick a pen.

Also, unless something's changed, roller-ball is the WORST for travelling. Many don't like planes. I stand to be corrected of course!


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

gumpy_999 said:


> I'm in Australia, there are a few stores around plus some official boutiques so I'm definitely in a position to test. I just really didn't realise how important it was to test.


a bit OT, but I'd recommend the podcast "The Nib Section." They're Australia based and discuss shows, shops, etc.


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

Parker and Rotring are worth the money if you keep track of them and write a lot of notes and stuff at work. But I'm not sure what price point is being used to define "expensive". I wouldn't consider $20-30 to be truly expensive. If we're talking a $300 MB ballpoint then yeah, seems like a "waste" of money to me versus a rollerball or fountain pen


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

DrDubzz said:


> Parker and Rotring are worth the money if you keep track of them and write a lot of notes and stuff at work. But I'm not sure what price point is being used to define "expensive". I wouldn't consider $20-30 to be truly expensive. If we're talking a $300 MB ballpoint then yeah, seems like a "waste" of money to me versus a rollerball or fountain pen


I went from hotel pens to the MB Le Petite aviator solitare BP... epic waste of money but still so much cheaper than a pen. But then the pen I felt was too nice to use so I got a resin midsize BP to actually use as a daily carry... I conceed it's wasteful but substantially less so than my watches.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

double post


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

gumpy_999 said:


> I went from hotel pens to the MB Le Petite aviator solitare BP... epic waste of money but still so much cheaper than a pen. But then the pen I felt was too nice to use so I got a resin midsize BP to actually use as a daily carry... I conceed it's wasteful but substantially less so than my watches.


to that point, buy what makes you happy. our watches are "a waste of money" too from the normal societal outlook. My goal is to have a small amount of whatever item/category is in question and have nice quality items in that category. Less collecting, more using, less waste. etc

Also, post a link to the pen you carry daily now, it sounds nice : )


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bad idea jeans


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

gangrel said:


> The refill is the writing experience.


This entire response is eloquent, but this one line sums it all up for me.

I once tried out a Mont Blanc with a bold point refill and it wrote like a dream. In saying that, a bold Parker refill is much the same, to me, as a MB refill. 
I have a bunch of ballpoints, from Fisher AG-7 to a 1970s Aurora 98, to a Parker Sonnet and others. The Fisher has a nice weight to it and it looks like a classic '60s pen, but the writing experience is a little rough. That's the price one pays for a 'writes on anything' pen. Still a classic, though.

The Aurora has a great refill (Diplomat) and it writes smoothly, as does the Parker. I recently got a pre-owned MB 146 ballpoint and it's great to use, but I know full well that I paid for the wrapper rather than the chocolate bar inside it.

The Parker Sonnet is the one that I've experimented with the most. Schneider Slider refills are great, and Monteverde ones are good too.

It also depends on the style and size of your writing. My handwriting has large loops when I write cursive and a fine point shows all the defects, whereas a bold refill tends to cover them up a little.

Having said all that, there are times when a BIC M10 works beautifully.

Like the old photography maxim; Which is the best camera? The one that you have on you at the time.

For me, this also applies to pens.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

teeritz said:


> This entire response is eloquent, but this one line sums it all up for me.


makes a tonne of sense for non FP pens. The thing is I'm coming from pens I pick up from conferences and the hotels i stay in. ANY of these pens will be a massive step up in writing experience.

For the the bold pens produced excessive amounts of unused ink build up on the sides of the tip.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

gumpy_999 said:


> Hi Good Folk of the pens,
> 
> I have a question: if a pen person saw another person using a branded ballpoint pen is there an adverse reaction? (internal/external).
> 
> ...


I'm late to the party but wanted to add my 2 cents worth.

I love fountain pens and probably own 50 of them. My most expensive are a Montblanc 145 and a Parker Duofold Centennial. But, while I love fountain pens and use them at my desk, my daily carry pen is a Montblanc Classique roller ball. I would never look down on someone using a nice ballpoint or roller ball. Now I'll be the first to tell you that the price greatly exceeds the technology and cost to produce the pen body. That said, I like it and it works well for me so that's what I use.

I also support the earlier posts suggesting a Pelikan ballpoint. They are excellent and beautiful. I have one but don't use it much because I prefer roller balls.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

just so that no assumptions were being made, here's a good vid of the difference between roller ball, gel pen and ballpoint (all have a "ball" but ink varies)





you probably already looked into this (if not having been prompted to by the suggestions), but figured I'd add this just to make sure that ballpoint wasn't being used in a generic sense--rather than the categorical sense


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'll also add that being left-handed makes a world of difference in choices. When you drag your hand over what you just wrote, ink matters more. If you're a lefty, think ink before you buy.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## dayman-v-nightman (Jun 12, 2019)

I honestly think that the quality, and feel of cheap(ish) ball point pens these days are so good that I wouldn't bother buying an expensive one. 

You don't need to use a 50c bic, but for under $5 you can get some fantastic ball points. I personally would never spend $20+ to buy a Lamy or even better brand


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

dayman-v-nightman said:


> I honestly think that the quality, and feel of cheap(ish) ball point pens these days are so good that I wouldn't bother buying an expensive one.
> 
> You don't need to use a 50c bic, but for under $5 you can get some fantastic ball points. I personally would never spend $20+ to buy a Lamy or even better brand


This is a bit like my mates saying they'll never spend more on a watch than a g-shock. Nice pens are nice just like nice watches are nice.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I am a long term vintage fountain pen collector

I don't own any BPs or RB's although I once had an exquisite Waterman Edson Blue lacquered RB - I moved it along as it didn't fit the collection, but regret it
As a pen collector, if I see someone writing with a decent branded RB, I appreciate their sense of expression of their own personality in choosing or being chosen such, their aesthetic, quality, and value they place on their writing.

I think RBs are to Fountain pens what Quartz is to Automatic/manuals mechanicals: generally more economical, perhaps more practical. 
As a pen collector & writer, the variety/flexibility of nibs can make writing a whole different experience & personal expression - 
whilst variety of ink colours is a huge delight to me and this is where FPs come into their own with wonderful choices.

So, bottom line for me, a good RB is a great thing. I prefer FPs, but if I was a businessman, flying here n there, I would probably use a top drawer Pelikan M800 roller ball https://www.cultpens.com/i/q/PK0517...gIVGeDtCh3RaQriEAQYAiABEgJMjPD_BwE#PK05178-GN

Or if you could find one, a Waterman Edson
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Luxury-W...228816?hash=item25f6ab90d0:g:TQ4AAOSwwwRa~ZHH


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I've had a few ballpoint/rollerball pens that take Parker cartridges and I've got rid of them all. I just had too many issues with the cartridges not working, both Schmidt and Parker. I'm all-in on Pilot G2 compatible pens now - you can find them at any gas station or grocery store in the country, and they always work, I've never had a bad one. I have a few that I really enjoy.

I personally don't understand what people see in those expensive plastic pens. I don't mind things that cost a lot of money, but if something is expensive I have to understand why - what's my money buying me? For example, I have an ~$8,000 bicycle - which is a lotta money for a bicycle. But the frame is custom made, it's fillet brazed steel, made buy a buddy who's an extremely talented builder, and it's made just for me. It has expert craftsmanship, fits me perfectly, and there isn't another one like it in the world. I love that bike. A mass produced plastic pen holds no value to me, not enough to justify a big price tag. Now. That's just me, you do you!

So, here's what I like.

Machine Era makes some very reasonably priced metal pens in brass and stainless steel, I have the 'Classic' and the Markup (which I got lucky and got one in copper during their kickstarter campaign). I like them both a lot, but the clip on the Markup is a letdown. It's too thin, there's not enough room under it (the pocket on a pair of jeans is thicker than the space), it just doesn't work well. About the only thing it's good for is keeping the pen from rolling off a desk when you set it down. If you want something to carry in a pocket, clipped to the pocket, the Markup is not the pen you want.

I also have two of the Tactile Turn bolt action pens - the full size in bronze, and a short in titanium. I love the weight and patina of the bronze, but it's too big (for me) to carry in a pocket, it stays at my desk. The short one, especially in titanium, isn't too heavy or large for a pocket, and the beefy pocket clip works great and keeping it in place, so I do carry it with me some. I actually even used mine as a prybar the other day - a co-worker and I were surveying a school and our key got stuck in a lock, I used the pen to pry it loose. The Short model is made for a Parker cartridge, but the ID is the same as the larger pen, so I just cut a Pilot G2 cartridge down shorter and use it in the Short pen. You need a spring from a Pilot G2 too, FYI. The bolt action mechanism is awesome too.

The Machine Era and Tactile Turn pens are all made in the USA, and other than the zirconium options from Tactile Turn, you wont spend more than ~$100 for one. They'll last forever, the machining and finishing are amazing, and they take a cartridge you can find anywhere.

My Machine Era Original with a bit of patina.








The bronze Tactile Turn, new. FYI the tip screws off to replace the cartridge - you can't see the seam because that final 'groove' that gives the pen some texture is machined in one pass with the tip installed on the body - that is one continuous groove running the full length of the pen. The only seam you can see is the top cap that holds the clip in place - there's no way to hide that seam and ensure the clip is held snug every single time. 








With about two weeks of patina. It's quite a bit darker now than in this pic (which is a few months old)


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

As someone who doesn't own any fountain pens, I think they have a certain romance about them and an elegant look. That being said a ballpoint pen is more practical, can write very smooth and can still be very attractive. We wear the kind of watches we like and I say we should have the same attitude with our writing instruments. 🙂


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

I use fountain pens for note taking at work daily. They're a lot more practical than I realized. And are smooth writing like no other writing instrument. I fly with mine about 3 times a year without issue (depends on pen though). But I get the appeal of rollerballs, gel pens, and ballpoints. 

So as to the OP: Most people don't use fountain pens so those of us who do would have great difficulty finding time to write if we were busily intent on judging everyone around us like that. 

If someone is that much of a Judgy McJudgerson, who cares what they think, anyway? 

I don't have any fancy ballpoints anymore. I had a Cross that was my favorite for years. Never ever had a problem with it like I did with so many others. I seem to recall my dad's Parker (Jotter?) ballpoint from ages ago was nice.

I would expect the major makers' ballpoints to be quite decent.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Caran D'ache 849 ballpoint with the large tipped refill is buttery smooth and fantastic to write with. They also make the same pen in rhodium or silver for much more money.


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah tell me about it. I had the rhodium version and i lost it at the office. It has a good weight and was super smooth clicking action. It was the Greek keys pattern.



Mr_Pacman said:


> Caran D'ache 849 ballpoint with the large tipped refill is buttery smooth and fantastic to write with. They also make the same pen in rhodium or silver for much more money.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Love using my MB ballpoints. I choose them for comfort (balance and heft), though usually I do not write so much or for Long durations compared to university days. 

I don’t like cheap BPs in Singapore. Either the refill requires too much pressure to write, or the grip is unpleasant. 

Lately had problems with the MB B refill, it leaked and made the twist mechanism sticky. Was informed by MB Boutique staff that it was a problem with the B refills and I should use the M in the future. It cost me a level 1 service to repair my BP...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

A friend borrowed my Vanishing point FP to sign a document and screwed up the gold nib, my smoothest writing pen to date...

So yes, if people borrow your pens, definitely get a ball point. 

I have a Visconti Divina BP and I like it a lot. Visconti used to make the smoothest gel refill, but stopped doing so... Now I go for Parker gel refills, which are OK...


----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

dilal said:


> So yes, if people borrow your pens, definitely get a ball point.


This


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

I always have a ballpoint as a loaner, usually a Parker Jotter.


----------



## hkspwrsche (Mar 3, 2007)

gumpy_999 said:


> Hi Good Folk of the pens,
> 
> I have a question: if a pen person saw another person using a branded ballpoint pen is there an adverse reaction? (internal/external).
> 
> ...


Use what you like.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

A co-worker of mine only ever carries his MB Starwalker BP. He bashes the ever-living crap out of it. He likes it because its MB. He likes it because it's not the Classique, so it doesn't draw as much attention. He likes it because it weighs a ton and falls in the tactical pen category, for that reason!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

clarosec said:


> A co-worker of mine only ever carries his MB Starwalker BP. He bashes the ever-living crap out of it. He likes it because its MB. He likes it because it's not the Classique, so it doesn't draw as much attention. *He likes it because it weighs a ton and falls in the tactical pen category, for that reason*!


The idea of a 'tactical pen' is hilarious to me, and as far as MB Starwalker fitting into that category, it's a plastic pen, and at 31g it isn't all that heavy. I have two Tactile Turn bolt action pens, the short titanium one is 34g, the full size bronze is 57g. A Machine Era classic brass pen even heavier that the plastic MB at 45g. I wouldn't call any of these 'tactical'. I have used my ti pen as a pry bar once though. Something I wouldn't do with a plastic pen that cost a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

gumpy_999 said:


> Hi Good Folk of the pens,
> 
> I have a question: if a pen person saw another person using a branded ballpoint pen is there an adverse reaction? (internal/external)....


1st thing 1st. There's no such thing as certain individual are borned to hold certain thing in life... So, should there be any others using luxury writing instrument such as roller ball, ball point, fountain pen, or even brush(in oriental societies such as Japan or Korea or China), it's a matter of what kind of environment they went through their living years, eventually their final choices. 
Those who're using ballpoints or rollerball, will think they have advantage over fountain pen users. The same happen vice versa. However being a fountain pen user, the only fun that I can think of when compared to ballpoint rollerball users is flexibility.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

clarosec said:


> A co-worker of mine only ever carries his MB Starwalker BP. He bashes the ever-living crap out of it. He likes it because its MB. He likes it because it's not the Classique, so it doesn't draw as much attention. He likes it because it weighs a ton and falls in the tactical pen category, for that reason!


Sorry what's a tactical pen?


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Ed.YANG said:


> 1st thing 1st. There's no such thing as certain individual are borned to hold certain thing in life... So, should there be any others using luxury writing instrument such as roller ball, ball point, fountain pen, or even brush(in oriental societies such as Japan or Korea or China), it's a matter of what kind of environment they went through their living years, eventually their final choices.
> Those who're using ballpoints or rollerball, will think they have advantage over fountain pen users. The same happen vice versa. However being a fountain pen user, the only fun that I can think of when compared to ballpoint rollerball users is flexibility.


I have both now, from a flexibility/versatility point of view it's not even close. From a joy of writing perspective, again not even close.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

gumpy_999 said:


> Sorry what's a tactical pen?


It's a pen designed to also be a weapon if needed. They have pointy ends, glass breakers, stuff like that.

It's a total gimmick IMO.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

dgaddis said:


> It's a pen designed to also be a weapon if needed. They have pointy ends, glass breakers, stuff like that.
> 
> It's a total gimmick IMO.


Or you carry an MB Starwalker and can wield it like a club... lol.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Pen people are not as judgmental and argumentative as watch people, so you will not get adverse reactions based on what pen you are carrying.

As for a comparative brand to Omega/Rolex/Grand Seiko, there are no high end pen makers who make their own ballpoint refills, and key parts like the ball bearing itself are only made in a few factories worldwide, so the essential writing experience will be the same with all of them. Even if a Montblanc pen refill is Montblanc branded, they are sourcing it elsewhere. You will find differences between the major mass market brands which do have different supply chains, like Pilot or Rubbermaid, but those are more like the Citizen and Seikos of the watch world.


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

I don’t think there’s necessarily an adverse reaction. Frankly, a lot of paper out there today does not react well to fountain pen ink, anyway. Thus, even if one is predisposed to use a fountain pen, out of necessity he or she must also have a ballpoint for those occasions, or for lending to someone else in temporary need of a writing implement.


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

Truthfully, unless an individual is pen-savvy, I doubt the average person would even notice a Montblanc. 

If I were going to invest good money in a ballpoint, I’d look at the Lamy 2000. Definitely a head turner, and well-respected in the pen community, but doesn’t scream “look how pretentious I am!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

I recently acquired a Lamy 2000 ballpoint and find it has many of the characteristics that I like about the fountain pen. The ballpoint is an easy convenient option albeit the writing experience is less rewarding, in my opinion.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a couple metal body Starwalkers. Not tactical pens, but if someone tried to stab me in the neck with one, it sure would not be pleasant!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I carry a Chrome Cross clicker style with gel fillers in black. I've been using Cross ball points since the 1980's


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

islands62 said:


> I have a couple metal body Starwalkers. Not tactical pens, but if someone tried to stab me in the neck with one, it sure would not be pleasant!


Love Starwalkers but a Bic would be equally unpleasant. A pen can be effective at surprise attacking but for defense it's weaker than running away. Tactical or not.


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

Some of us is missing the point of the original post. Nice things are nice. If you feel like it by all mean have the nicest thing you can afford. If you don’t like it go cheap and save the money for something else. Pens, watches, suits, cars... all have basic functions. How they make you feel make a difference to you and the people who appreciate you. Haters will hates.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

Jezza said:


> I don't think there's necessarily an adverse reaction. Frankly, a lot of paper out there today does not react well to fountain pen ink, anyway. Thus, even if one is predisposed to use a fountain pen, out of necessity he or she must also have a ballpoint for those occasions, or for lending to someone else in temporary need of a writing implement.


This is what pushed me back to ballpoints after testing rollerballs and FPs... most paper does not react well to wet ink at all, also i'm signing a lot of documents... i prefer the permanence of oil based ink.


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

jakesky said:


> I recently acquired a Lamy 2000 ballpoint and find it has many of the characteristics that I like about the fountain pen. The ballpoint is an easy convenient option albeit the writing experience is less rewarding, in my opinion.


it is isn't it from a convenience perspective... I agree, nothing better than a nice fountain pen to quality paper but as a daily I just don't find them practical at all.


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

For value, I used my Levenger True Writer ballpoint for everyday work. Still love it. Also have a Parker 75 that I love as well.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

I think the Lamy 2000 is one of the nicest BPs out there: light weight and the feel of the materials is a bit exotic – makes for a nice combination. On the other end of the spectrum, the special editions they did of the 2000 in titanium and ceramicon years ago were awe-inspiring for their heft and incredible fit & finish ...if only they had made FP versions, too!


----------



## Herb53 (Jun 10, 2014)

I love my ballpoints and have way more than is healthy! My favorites are a sterling Tiffany, Parker Sonnets, and one Penguin. I have two Mont Blanc's that were given to me and don't like them. Too light. I have lost two pens and miss them, but that hasn't stopped me from carrying one whenever I leave the house.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

TgeekB said:


> Lamy 2000
> I have both the FP and BP.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I carry a ballpoint of that model and I've had the exact same number of people ask me about it or even comment about it as I have my new watch. Zero. Granted, that pen is your basic black and silver so it likely wouldn't draw attention except from people who already know what it is.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicolas said:


> Ballpoints are the quartz of pens.


You mean the most reliable, easiest to use, and most accurate?


----------



## TheStuntDummy (Jul 21, 2019)

An expensive pen is very subjective. And someone recognizing it? Nope, not going to happen. Unless you are working in a luxury environment, no one will care. And if you are in a luxury environment, there will be so much snobbery that nothing will measure up.

Having said that, Mont Blanc is the Omega of the pen industry. If you want more of an EDC/Tactical pen, there are endless options.


----------



## Photo Pete (Sep 18, 2015)

I’ve worked as an architect for over 35 years and there are still enough of us ‘older ones’ in the profession to remember times pre-computer. Times when we produced our drawings using pens and valued their quality and feel in the hand. What we use and carry is still often noticed and appreciated by colleagues. 
Yeah, we use ballpoints and rollerballs and gel pens when best suited to what we are doing. I’ll take cheap bics and sharpies out on construction site visits, even using them to write in the rain, but for meetings and signing documents a luxury pen body just makes life more pleasurable even if its ‘nib’ writes the same as a cheaper version.
Really can’t beat a good fountain pen for overall user experience though when you have the choice of using decent paper. I’ve ground down the nibs of my Montblanc 149, 146 and my Caran d’Ache Leman so that I can re-create pen widths from 0.18mm (reversing the nib to write) through 0.25mm, 0.5mm, 0.7mm and 1.0mm just by the tilt and pressure of each pen. Fantastic for drawing and provides almost italic versatility with cursive writing.

So a fountain pen is not just the equivalent of an analogue watch (which command higher prices than quartz watches due to crafstmanship and ‘soul’ whilst offering lesser performance) it is a different tool which offers different and more flexible writing and drawing options. A ballpoint isn’t just the cheap and soul-less quartz’ version of the ‘analogue’ fountain pen. It offers different qualities of permanence and paper choice.
However, just like watches, quality craftsmanship and materials which make you smile whilst using them can be worth paying for over cheaper models, even if the practical performance is not improved.

So, buy the pens you love and don’t worry about what others think about value or price. They won’t be using them. If you regularly need to use a ballpoint and the one that feels right in your hand, and which makes you smile, costs several hundred pounds then it is good value to you. If someone ‘looks down on you’ for using a ballpoint or for having an expensive ballpoint then they have never really needed to work with pens and don’t appreciate them.


----------

